# Problems with neighbor pets...



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok, so I can generally tolerate when my neighbor's cat sits on our front porch and taunts my German Shepherd...and I can sort of ignore it when the cat constantly uses my freshly-mulched garden as a litter box...

BUT...

When adding extra security to the columns yesterday in the wind I noticed something I can't tolerate...the damn cat has been using the corners of my foam columns at a friggin' scratching post!!! Little claw marks and scratches all over! Next time I see that damn thing in my yard, I'm kicking it!

Anyone else have problems with neighbors who let their pets run free all over the neighborhood?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We get the neighbor cats in our yard periodically. They don't tend to stay long since our dog is an avid small furry moving creatures chaser.

Try laying chicken wire on top of the ground around your columns. Supposedly cats do not like walking on chicken wire, or so say some of the landscaping advice columns.

There are also commercial repellant products (one is called Shake Away) that contain the scent of predator urine which is used to deter cats.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What is your local ordinance for free roaming pets?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

cat in a bag, bag in the river


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My neighbor feeds the neighborhood squirrels. HUGE 50 pound bags of peanuts. She puts out so many peanuts, that the squirrels have too many to eat. What do they do with the surplus? They put the peanuts EVerywhere: my mailbox, my car's tailpipe...they have dug my tiny garden beds to shreds. The worst part is, this has caused them to hyper breed. They are everywhere. There are no predators except passing cars, doing the Darwinian Squash (survival of the fastest) or the ocasional hawk. Two winters ago, I watched helplessly as a squirrel took under 10 minutes to eat into another neighbor's wooden soffit. Last winter, a squirrel went all around my house under my deep eaves and ATE the trim off my house. Chewed it all over. It's about $2,000 worth of damage. Homeowner's insurance won't cover "rodent damage" and I am ready to scream every time I see a squirrel or a blue jay stuffing her damn peanuts into my garden or bushes. So, I still have all the chewed trim, and I try not to think about the rain that must be leaking in....I already have found a few peanuts tucked into my graveyard. 
I can't tell her about it; there's no telling her anything. Oh, and the blue jays are breeding fast too due to all the peanuts. One came into our porch's birdhouse last year, pulled out all the sparrow nestlings and ate them. I liked having to explain that one to my kids....(singing) "The Circle Of Liiiifffffeeeee"...

5r


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Isn't it unhealthy for a can to roam???....too many diseases and people who like to poison them. 

5r


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

dynoflyer said:


> cat in a bag, bag in the river


ROFL That's pretty much your answer for everything, isn't it?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Do they keep the cat outside? It is so cold!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

From what I can tell, that cat is always outside. Maybe they have a cat door or something, but I know that the cat is routinely outside when no one from the family is.

Jeff, I may have to check into that free-roaming animal law. Great idea! but I do live right on a little river...hmm....


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That poor kitty! It isn't his fault. Throw the family in the river instead.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

remylass said:


> That poor kitty! It isn't his fault. Throw the family in the river instead.


that a great idea! but that still doesn't solve the problem with the cat.

i hate it when folks let their animals run free.

i have used a cheap paint ball gun before.

the cats do stay away if only for a little while. and when the run off covered in paint it is somewhat gratifying.

sorry if i effend any cat owners. just keep you darn cat out of my yard. (jk)


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

remylass said:


> That poor kitty! It isn't his fault. Throw the family in the river instead.


I'm with you Remylass! I have an indoor cat that bothers no one but me, and I have to put up with my neighbor's cats using my flowerbeds for their litter box and spraying in my yard to mark it as their own territory. But, I would never hurt them, I do try to scare them off with loud noises, squirting with the hose, etc. in the hopes that they won't want to return. Fortunately, they have not touched any of my Halloween stuff. Many people are very ignorant about their cats and dogs and what a nuisance they can be, even to an animal lover like myself.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I actually found in the Olathe Municipal Code that any animal that runs free and "relieves themselves" in a yard other than their owner's, or destroys property of anyone other than the owners, is considered a "Nuisance Animal" and the owner can be cited for it.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Revenant said:


> ROFL That's pretty much your answer for everything, isn't it?


 Yup. But, my bark is worse than my bite. We have a cat, and a dog, and an iguana, too. I still don't care for the cat.

Think about this; if you were only 4 inches tall, your dog would recognize you and your cat would eat you. :xbones:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

get some PET NO..it will keep her/him off and it wont hurt your stuff
respray if it rains


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Squirrels suck, they eat everything, they dig holes and run around on my props. If I was a lesser man I'd wait outside for them with my BB gun...
Our neighbor has a cat that uses our tombstones/pillars for a scratching post, all this would be fine if he'd do something about the squirrels...
Last year our lawn guys chewed up one of our pillars with a weed whacker while trimming... Man in bag, bag in the river... haha
We usually have to touch things up anyway so no big deal.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I know that you guys are frustrated....but lets keep the discussion away from animal cruelty.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> I know that you guys are frustrated....but lets keep the discussion away from animal cruelty.


I agree with you Haunti!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I got home yesterday, and I found a squirrel perched on the shoulder of my 6 foot zombie. I thought it was adorable. He was just hanging out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No picture?
That would have been a keeper!


remylass said:


> I got home yesterday, and I found a squirrel perched on the shoulder of my 6 foot zombie. I thought it was adorable. He was just hanging out.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No picture?
> That would have been a keeper!


Tried to get my phone out in time, but I scared him. I hope he comes back.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We also get male dogs that pee on everything... but hey, if you leave things outside for a few weeks, you shouldn't be surprised that nature will try to reclaim them in some manner... a little touch-up paint and gobs of glue make everything look even better.
Something else about squirrels I found out the hard way: they will tear up your corn stalks to get at the ears, remove all corn from the stalks or you'll have a feeding frenzy! 
Anyone ever hike in Bryce Canyon? The squirrels there will jump on your backpack and start opening the compartments to get at your food, you literally have to beat them off with a stick!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

We have one squirrel that likes to sit on our coffin, but runs off as soon as we approach, it is funny though. I don't think I would want to go somewhere that they jump on your back, yikes!


----------

